
The culture of an organization accounts for nearly 30% of business performance - benoite
https://www.bettermanager.us/resonant-leadership-book-review/
======
beubeu
Too many companies and start-ups are drinking their own champagne and thinking
their culture is awesome, or pretend it is because you need to lie to yourself
to get out of bed and justify yourself why you committed voluntarily to
slavery. Great culture starts with respect and appreciation for your co-
worker's contributions. But fake respect and appreciation won't cut it.

